# Meklē produktu? >  Neodīma NdFeB magnēti no www.powermagnetshop.de

## jodix

Gribēju padalīties pozitīvā pieredzē par augstāk minētā produkta iegādi no vācijas internetveikala http://www.powermagnetshop.de. Varbūt kādam šī informācija noderēs.

Esmu jau divreiz iepircies un abas veiksmīgi. Caur internetu pasūtīju šo produktu:

*Magnet assortment XXL* http://www.powermagnetshop.de/gb/pd1...m?categoryId=0,

divus komplektus. Ar visu piegādi pa pastu tas man izmaksāja *50,48 EUR*, uz to brīdi latos tas sanāca *41,00 Ls*. Pārskaitīju norādīto summu un pēc nedēļas pastā saņēmu paciņu.

Šāda izskatās pati paciņa:

[attachment=2:1vc324jk]magneti-01.jpg[/attachment:1vc324jk]
Šādi izskatās paši magnēti:

[attachment=1:1vc324jk]magneti-02.jpg[/attachment:1vc324jk]
Šie magnēti ir ļoti stipri tāpēc, darbojoties ar tiem ir jābūt ļoti uzmanīgiem. Netīšām var traumēt pirkstus. Par to ir brīdinājums arī pašā paciņā.

To pievilkšanās spēks ir ļoti liels, tāpēc starp tiem ir starplikas, kas atvieglo to atdalīšanu. Ja arī tie ir salipuši bez starplikas, ar nelielu piepūli tos var atdalīt, velkot katru uz pretējo sānu, tādējādi samazinot to salipšanas laukumu.

Savukārt ja tie salīp brīvā lidojumā, tad ir liela iespēja tos sabojāt, vai pat salauzt. Man tas netīšām arī sanāca. Atdalīju lielākos magnētus, vienu noliku sev blakus, bet otru atstāju rokā. Tad kaut kā pavicināju roku un blakus esošais magnēts ar lielu ātrumu aizlidoja un pielipa pie rokās esošā magnēta. Labi ka pirkstus nenoknieba, bet magnēts no trieciena salūza gan. Tāpat arī mazo magnētu pierāva pie lielā magnēta un sabojāja tā apvalku.

[attachment=0:1vc324jk]magneti-03.jpg[/attachment:1vc324jk]
Tā kā ar tiem magnētiem ir jādarbojas ļoti uzmanīgi. Jo īpaši, kad to ir daudz  ::

----------


## osscar

Ko ar šiem iesāksi ?

----------


## jodix

> Ko ar šiem iesāksi ?


 taisu dažādus eksperimentus  ::

----------


## JDat

Negribi atklāt noslēpumu, kas tev tie par eksperimentiem?

----------


## jodix

> Negribi atklāt noslēpumu, kas tev tie par eksperimentiem?


 Kad būs rezultāti, tad atklāšu, pagaidām tās ir tikai idejas, un nereti pēc pirmajiem eksperimentiem tās nestrādā.
Bet tā visa rezultātā tiek iegūta būtiska atziņa, uz kuras bāzes rodas jaunas idejas!
Tā teikt, veidojas attīstības ceļš.

----------


## JDat

ceru, ka tas nav kāds magnētiskais vai steorn orbo dzinējs.   ::

----------


## jodix

> ceru, ka tas nav kāds magnētiskais vai steorn orbo dzinējs.


 Ceri vien   ::   Tas noteikti būs kaut kas magnētisks!

----------


## JDat

Interesanti a kāds ir jautājums? Kādu produktu tu īsti meklē? Vai arī vienkārši gribēji parādīt savas jaunās mantiņas?

PS: jāuztaisa beztēmā diskusija ko darīt ar vienu vai veselu audzi neodīma magnētu.

----------


## jodix

> Interesanti a kāds ir jautājums? Kādu produktu tu īsti meklē? Vai arī vienkārši gribēji parādīt savas jaunās mantiņas?
> 
> PS: jāuztaisa beztēmā diskusija ko darīt ar vienu vai veselu audzi neodīma magnētu.


 Kāpēc es šo informāciju te ieliku?
Tāpēc ka neatradu, kur Latvijā šos magnētus var iegadāties. Ne parastos veikalos, ne interneta veikalos. Meklēju gan pārsvarā caur internetu. Kā arī nevienu aprakstu par to, kur un kā kāds tos būtu pircis. Tāpēc arī padalījos ar savu pieredzi. Tagad ja kāds meklēs šādu produktu, tad viņam būs vismaz viena, reāli pārbaudīta, izvēles iespēja.
Es domāju, ka būtu labi izveidot atsevišķu topiku, kurā varētu apkopot nestandarta, veikalos neatrodamo, produktu iegāde.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nupat foruma viens calis tadus nopietnakus tirgoja par 3.50Ls gab (2x1x1"). Nopirku 4trus ari lai paspeletos. Izdevas uztaisit to baterjias motorinu ar vadinu.  Nenormali specigi. Protams, ka 10x esmu sasitis/nometis  ut.t.. Malinas samaitgajas..  :: 
Tagad domaju, ka vareut meginat uzbuvet kadu motorinu. Butu interesanti!
Beefs

----------


## JDat

beef! Tas jau smuki. Tev ir, ne tikai vienkārši jātaisa tāds motoriņš, bet arī jādokumentē tas process. Lai skolnieki un steornistri apgūst fizikas pamatus. 

PS: Kā ar MRI priekš tava kāmīša?   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tas bija joks. MRI vispār ir zinātniskā fantastika! Nesaprotu, kā cilvēki ko tādu spēja izdomāt!  ::  Būs citplanētieši pateikuši priekšā..  :: 
Beefs

----------


## JDat

Man tāds jokains noskaņojums. Lasu par steornistiem beztēmā. Tas, ka MRI joks, man it kā pieleca, bet tas man neliedz pa jokam pajautāt.  ::

----------


## Amazons

Kārtējais mūžīgā dzinēja būvētājs vai arī vnk ģeneratoram.
Par pašu piegādātāju runājot - sākums visiem magnētiem eiropā ir te http://www.supermagnete.de/eng/ pārējie ir starpnieki. Lai gan saknes tāpat ir ķīnā. Tagad slinkums meklēt, bet biju atradis  viņu (šveiciešu) avotu.
Latvijā īsti nebūs kur meklēt tos magnētus - mūžsenā patiesība ir ka tirgus ir par mazu. 
Par to kas te tirgoja tos magnētus - džeks bija vnk kaut kur sūtījis un nebija skatījies magnētu virzienu tāpēc arī ielipa. Lai veicas ar tirgošanu - citreiz rūpīgāk skatīsies no kā un ko pērk.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tiem bija caur centru plakanajam pusem. Liekas, ka istais virziens prieks generatoriem!  :: 
BTW  = nepatemu, bet - ko maina tas, cik specigs magnets tiek izmantots elektromotora? Darbu tacu veic spole, nevis magnets?
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Tiem bija caur centru plakanajam pusem. Liekas, ka istais virziens prieks generatoriem! 
> BTW  = nepatemu, bet - ko maina tas, cik specigs magnets tiek izmantots elektromotora? Darbu tacu veic spole, nevis magnets?
> Beefs


 Ja nedaudz padomātu tad varētu pats izdomāt ka magnētiskā lauka stiprums nosaka motora maksimālos jeb tukšgaitas apgriezienus, jo stiprāki magnēti jo lēnāk tas griezīsies, ģeneratorā jo spēcīgāki magnēti jo vairāk rodas EDS jo zemākus aprgiezienus vajag ģeneratoram, tas var noderēt vēja ģeneratoros.

----------


## next

Ne tikai leena gaita, bet arii iespeeja taisiit statoru bez dzelzs magneetvada (lai nebuutu magneetiskas salipshanas).
Jo uztaisiit veeja rotoru, izteereet milzu darbu un naudu un peec tam redzeet ka tas negriezhas - nu dikti nepatiikami.
To ka pie leena veeja tas gjengjeris neko deriigu negjeneree jau neviens neredz.  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Vai motora tukšgaitas apgriezienus nenosaka tas ar kādu frekvenci ieslēdz elektromagnētus (brušless motoram)???
Beefs

----------


## Speccy2

> Vai motora tukšgaitas apgriezienus nenosaka tas ar kādu frekvenci ieslēdz elektromagnētus (brušless motoram)???
> Beefs


 Motori ir dažādi, ja tas ir parasts DC motors ar birstēm vai ar vienkāršu atgriezenisku saiti caur holla sensoru tipa kā PC kūlerim, tad tukšgaitas apgriezieni tiek sasniegti kad inducētais EDS sasniedz borošanas spriegumu. EDS savukārt atkarīgs no magnētiskā lauka stipruma. Ir arī vēl step motori, tādi kā printeros, fdd un hdd, tur ātrumu nosaka ar viltīgu čipu + mikrokontrolieri.

----------


## jodix

> BTW  = nepatemu, bet - ko maina tas, cik specigs magnets tiek izmantots elektromotora? Darbu tacu veic spole, nevis magnets?
> Beefs


 skat: *Kā tad tas līdzstrāvas motors darbojas?* viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4860

(ņemu vērā zemāk minēto norādi!)

----------


## JDat

Par steorn vai magnētismu vajadzētu diskutēt Beztēmā vai Elektronikas pamatos nevis sadaļā meklē produktu.    ::

----------


## Ar4

A mošk samplu var dabūt - http://www.adamsmagnetic.com/request/f_request.php

----------


## playmax

Plaša izvēle neodīma magnētiem playmax.lv

----------

